# New twist....need help with wood!



## micah (Dec 23, 2005)

This a new twist that I made for a Christmas present, but I really am having a hard time letting it go....[|)]
Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this may be so that I can make another! I would like to get one in a Baron. You can really tell in the bottom part of the pen that the grain really blends together and all over it has figures that kind of reminds me of waves (for lack of a better description).
Everyone that I show it to has really been impressed, I just wish that my photo taking was up to snuff so that you could really see the detail. After Christmas I hope to remedy a little of that.
Thanks!
Merry Christmas!
Micah


----------



## JimGo (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like Cocobolo to me.  How did it smell when turning?  Cocobolo has a pleasant, nutty smell.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a dead ringer for cross-cut Cocobolo.  Was the dust oily?


----------



## micah (Dec 24, 2005)

Not sure really how it smelled...I've turned quite a few in the last few days and the smells are all running together.[]
But I did come to a conclusion after your guys replies....the CA smells must be getting to me.[xx(] It was Cocobola. In fact, my head must have cleared up a little because I went down stairs to my turning area and noticed a bag marked Cocobola that I recieved from _whatwoodido_ the other day with one piece missing. I'm such a nimrod.[]
Thanks for your help!
Micah


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like bias cut cocobolo to me.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 2, 2006)

crosscut COCOBOLO by all means


----------

